# Kubota L3010 3pt



## Funky Kubota (Feb 10, 2020)

New to the forum so no doubt this has been covered before. 3pt working fine until I changed transmission oil and filter. Loader works but not the 3pt.

Any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

There should be a filter/strainer in the hydraulic circuit (in addition to the spin on filter). Not sure how to access iron your tractor, but likely access to it from under the seat. This can get plugged particularly if you stirred up some crud when you refilled the fluid.


----------



## Funky Kubota (Feb 10, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> There should be a filter/strainer in the hydraulic circuit (in addition to the spin on filter). Not sure how to access iron your tractor, but likely access to it from under the seat. This can get plugged particularly if you stirred up some crud when you refilled the fluid.


Many thanks for the advice, Will take another look.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problem. If I were you, I would try to get my hands on a workshop manual. It’s worth the $20 or $30 you might spend for a digital copy. It’s amazing how simple repairs that you can take care of yourself for pennies, can turn into hundreds or even thousands at a shop.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

https://therepairmanual.com/kubota/kubota-l3010-l3410-l3710-l4310-l4610-tractor-workshop-manual


----------



## Funky Kubota (Feb 10, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> https://therepairmanual.com/kubota/kubota-l3010-l3410-l3710-l4310-l4610-tractor-workshop-manual


Thanks again. That's a far better manual than the one I have, so should be good to go.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

No problem. I hope it works out for. Post your progress and any pictures if possible.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

There's also a resource for free Kubota manuals. http://www.kubotabooks.com/AutoIndex/index.php?dir=Tractor Owners Manuals/


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice! I see the L3010 is in there.


----------



## Groo (Jan 17, 2020)

did you look at the float control? Dad's L2550dt has a valve you can turn to adjust the way the 3 point works. If it gets wrong it won't raise.


----------



## Funky Kubota (Feb 10, 2020)

marc_hanna said:


> No problem. I hope it works out for. Post your progress and any pictures if possible.


Unfortunately that did not work. The manual was downloaded and fine, but no mention of a strainer in the system. Nothing shown in the schematics. Looking for more ideas!!


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

When I can't find what I need for my Kubota B5200 on a forum or in the manuals, I turn to https://apps.kubotausa.com/illustrated-parts/ I search for the model number of the tractor or mostly in my case the belly mower. It has part numbers as well as blowups of the components. I've found it very helpful.


----------



## Funky Kubota (Feb 10, 2020)

Thanks for that lead. Unfortunately I am in Belize, Central America with the tractor and that site is not accessible outside of USA


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Funky try this, https://apps.kubotausa.com

I got the error code when I tried to open the page from hoppy's post, if this wont open for you, type the address in as written.


----------



## Hoppy (Nov 3, 2019)

I found the schematics by going to Kobota.com and then following the proper links in my case it was https://www.kubotausa.com/parts There might be something similar for your country.


----------

